
Guide to European Rail Maps and Atlasses (2013) - Tomte
https://www.notechmagazine.com/2013/12/the-thomas-cook-railway-map-of-europe.html
======
stereo
This was written in 2013, when
[https://www.openrailwaymap.org](https://www.openrailwaymap.org) didn't exist.

~~~
SahAssar
Is openrailwaymap just a filter of which OSM features to show, or does it
include data that is not in OSM?

~~~
mormegil
It's just a specialized renderer for the same database. But the project cares
about the data model and helps curate the data. See
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/OpenRailwayMap](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/OpenRailwayMap)

~~~
rmc
It's a project run by the intersection of trainspotters & map programmer
nerds. Of course they care about data models & tagging and curating data. :)

------
jpatokal
There's also a map of Japan's rail system, which is a thing of obsessive
beauty:

[https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/53640/where-
can-i...](https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/53640/where-can-i-find-a-
map-of-the-whole-japan-railway-system)

Unfortunately the pics of it are tiny, but as a sampler, here's what greater
Tokyo looks like:

[http://ontheworldmap.com/japan/city/tokyo/tokyo-rail-
map.htm...](http://ontheworldmap.com/japan/city/tokyo/tokyo-rail-map.html)

~~~
CaptainZapp
When it comes to trains in Japan Hyperdia[1] is your ultimate friend.

It's the electronic time table for all things (train) travel in Japan. I put
(train) in quotes because it also displays flights if the routing is more
convenient.

Searches are highly configurable and it provides not only the best routing,
but also includes the prices for the available options.

[1] [http://www.hyperdia.com/en/](http://www.hyperdia.com/en/)

------
bravura
So where can I order a European rail map printed as a poster?

If I buy one of the folding maps it will be creased, naturally.

~~~
gpvos
[https://www.europeanrailtimetable.eu/rail-map-of-europe-
flat...](https://www.europeanrailtimetable.eu/rail-map-of-europe-flat-wall-
map-393-p.asp)

Shows only current passenger railways (excluding suburban networks), not
freight.

------
based2
[https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/web/gisco/gisco-
activities/sta...](https://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/web/gisco/gisco-
activities/statistical-atlas)

[http://ec.europa.eu/transport/infrastructure/tentec/tentec-p...](http://ec.europa.eu/transport/infrastructure/tentec/tentec-
portal/site/index_en.htm)

[https://ec.europa.eu/maritimeaffairs/atlas_en](https://ec.europa.eu/maritimeaffairs/atlas_en)

[https://www.eea.europa.eu/data-and-maps](https://www.eea.europa.eu/data-and-
maps)

------
michelb
Not directly related, but if you want to travel by train (almost) anywhere in
the world: [https://www.seat61.com](https://www.seat61.com)

